# On prayer as a mighty weapon (John Chrysostom)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 10, 2022)

For prayer is a mighty weapon, an unfailing treasure, a wealth which is never expended, a harbour that is always calm, a foundation for tranquillity. Prayer is the root and source and mother of ten thousand blessings. It is more powerful than the empire itself.

John Chrysostom, _On the Incomprehensible Nature of God _(_c_. 386-98), trans. Paul W. Harkins, The Fathers of the Church: A New Translation, Volume 72 (Washington D.C.: Catholic University Press, 1982), 5.44, p. 156.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------

